# Quantifying the level of strategic defaulters



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2018)

Interesting data from ptsb today


*10,400 untreated and non-performing *

4,900 did not meet terms of treatment 

1,700 refused the treatment

1,100 no sustainable treatment available 

2,700 no engagement - average arrears 5 years, €50k average arrears.  

So how many of these should be repossessed by fast track.

Definitely, the 2,700 

Maybe half the rest? 

That's 6,500 in ptsb alone. 

They have about 15% of the market, but their arrears management is worse


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2018)

We might get more information but it could look like this: 

ptsb: 6,500 
AIB & EBS : 6,500 
BoI: 2,000 
Ulster Bank 5,000
KBC : 3,000 
sub-primes: 3,000
Former BoSI and Danske: 3,000 
Total: 29,000


----------

